# Gold Halfmoon



## BettaMas (May 10, 2011)

Hi all. Sharing a male gold halfmoon.


*(click on image for higher resolution)*


----------



## inareverie85 (Apr 18, 2008)

He's beautiful! Are you a breeder?


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

yes he is i have him on facebook  beautiful betta's too


----------



## ZackyBear (Dec 1, 2011)

Holy....o.o

I...I want one! Dx


----------



## MachinaSoul (Mar 13, 2012)

That is pretty, Makes me wish my White/Yellow had a closer to gold tone than the yellow.

That is gorgeous.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

i love having bettamas on facebook because i could see the betta's for sale AND whats not  i basically like looking at betta's >-< hehe


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Ooh, what a beautiful fish!


----------



## ZackyBear (Dec 1, 2011)

You said they're on facebook?? Can you PM me the link? I think I might have them but I don't remember x.x


----------



## BettaMas (May 10, 2011)

Thanks all for the comments. I'm just a home breeder, a regular hobbyist..


----------



## dbooknook (May 12, 2012)

That's BEAUTIFUL! I LOVE HIM!:nicefish:


----------



## EvanK (Jun 9, 2012)

WOW! Gorgeous looking fish!


----------

